# MS Works // Etiketten



## foxx21 (25. Mai 2002)

HaLLO!


Also ich habe vor so ca. 2 Jahren eine Datenbank in MS Works erstellt fragt mich nicht warum aber ich habs halt gemacht und damals Etiketten für eine Rundsendung ausgedruckt, nun habe ich einen neuen PC und da ist ein MS Works drauf, vielleicht eine andere Version und (Bitte nicht lachen ;-)) jetzt kann ich einfach keine Etiketten mehr ausdrucken ich weiß einfach nicht mehr wies geht , habe schon die Hilfe durchgesehen versucht die datenquelle ins word zu importieren hat auch nicht geklappt. ich schätze mal die Version von ms works is irgend eine andere


weiß vielleicht einer wie man unter ms works (neueste version) etiketten druckt!!


sorry für die blöde frage *G*


-greez


----------



## foxx21 (27. Mai 2002)

jo danke hab halt mal lässig 400 Adressen neu eingetragen!


----------

